# venomous or nonvenomous?



## Alta (Oct 14, 2009)

is there a list somewhere that tells what is venomous and what is nonvenomous for ICD-9?  Are tics venomous?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 14, 2009)

*Ticks NOT venomous*

Ticks are not venomous. They inject no toxin. 

That's not to say that their bite is harmless, or that someone may not have a reaction to that bite. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## LTibbetts (Nov 5, 2009)

Jamshidi said:


> is there a list somewhere that tells what is venomous and what is nonvenomous for ICD-9?  Are tics venomous?




When I first started coding, I was taught that anything that patient has a negative reaction to would qualify for venomous. Stings are also venomous. I'm not sure if there is an actual list anywhere on this but maybe you could find something on the ACEP (American College of Emergency Physicians) website, assuming that you are talking about ER visits. If you are talking about clinic visits, I believe that most of the same rules would apply since they are both outpatient coding.


----------

